# Hello all. Hard time finding spring on Yardman Snowbird 7020-0



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Can't locate a spring for the shifter,located on back of blower under cover where belts are located. Part #40215. (.086Wx5/8x3-7/8L.45T. Been to home depot,and every hardware store, and appliance store.Called spring stores on internet. If anyone has any ideas where to find one I would appreciate it. Using a couple of springs, but don't know what tension it should be. Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Attachment picture of dimensions . Thanks Jim


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if the spring is nla....its obviously time to think outside the box. princess auto ( harbor freight) sells boxed assorted springs, but i doubt a single one would work. a spring inside a spring may work tho. what about uap/napa.....drum brake parts? probably not long enough, but a piece of piano wire from a hobby shop could work as an extension? maybe an email to.. Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines for something close enough?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Please add your location to your profile.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Please add your location to your profile.


I think everyone should do that.

Frog, He mentioned that he is in Islip Terrace, NY. in the other thread.
When he picked up the engine that was offered.
That is like around the middle of Long Island.

But I think everyone should put their location into their profile.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Morning to all. I can't find where to put my location on my profile. You are correct about the center of Long Island, N.Y. Regarding the spring, I guess I'll just have to wing it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Jim L.I. said:


> Morning to all. I can't find where to put my location on my profile. You are correct about the center of Long Island, N.Y. Regarding the spring, I guess I'll just have to wing it.


Look up top here.
Click user CP, then once in there click edit details and scroll, you will see it.
Or you can click your profile and edit it in there too.
*Make sure you hit save down the bottom when you done.
*


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

I am sure it is me, but I cannot find CP anywhere. Profile doesn't have anything but where I have been. Caption above your post has nothing with CP. Tried on phone, now trying on tablet. I guess I am doing some thing wrong.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Jim L.I. said:


> I am sure it is me, but I cannot find CP anywhere. Profile doesn't have anything but where I have been. Caption above your post has nothing with CP. Tried on phone, now trying on tablet. I guess I am doing some thing wrong.


Home/	Forum/	Active Topics/	Gallery/	User CP/	New Posts/	Search/ Quick Links/ Snowmobile Escrow/	Log Out

All these are on top of the forum.* Up where you log out.*

See User CP?
Go in there click edit your details then scroll to put in where you live.

then DON'T FORGET TO SAVE scroll to the bottom when your done and click save.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Afternoon.. Here's 2 pictures of the only things I get. Do I have to be a paid member?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

try using a laptop or desktop pc. the forum shows up differently on tablets


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you. Was driving me crazy.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry, didn't intend to try and drive you crazy. :blush::blush:

It's just that there can be a huge difference in some advise between being in the US or Canada and you never know when someone might have the same machine or a parts machine and be "around the corner", willing to help.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

That's okay. I should've tried the desktop. Good point about location..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you find the spring yet?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Replacing NLA springs can be tricky. First, is the return rate the same, if you attempt to do a visual match, And second, you have to find that carries them. I know your pain in this, and was luck enough to find one close enough at my local Tractor Supply. Not sure if you would have one close enough to compare, but it might be worth a look. 

And welcome to the outdated machine club.....


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

No I haven't found the spring. Like you said, I don't know how strong it should be. Found one similar .Dishwasher door spring. Appliance store wants $30. It's a Gamble because store won't take it back even if package is not opened. Using 3 home depot springs. Works but don't like it.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Still can't find spring. Gonna take apart today and try with 1 spring. Vibrates with 3 springs. Works but bugs me. Haven't learned the term. ( If it ain't broke don't fix it). Lol


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Well the weather man is saying that there might be a storm Friday night. All ready to go.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

found the right part?.....or a spring that works ??


----------

